# متجدد/الدورة الاحترافية لبرنامج tekla structures 15 بروابط فورشير وميديافير



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخواني الاعزاء لقد عدت اليكم اليوم بمفاجأة جديدة طالما طال انتظارها وكثير ماطلبها مني اخواني الاعزاء فهذه الدورة الاحترافية تتناول كل كبيرة وصغيرة ببرنامج الشوب دروينج tekla structures هذا البرنامج الذي ذاع صيته مؤخرا وشارك في اعظم المشاريع العالمية ...






وهذه نبذه عن اهم مميزات البرنامج







وقد سبق وانزلت دروسا ابتدائية لهذا البرنامج كان الغرض منها هو التعرف علي البرنامج وكانت هذه المشاركة علي الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148377.html







وهاهي سلسلة الدروس (((( دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج tekla structures 15)))

الدرس الاول : introduction

رابط التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/151976681/261ea5ab/1-introduction.html

الدرس الثاني : grid views

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/151976690/4802a47c/2-grid_views.html

الدرس الثالت : column footing

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/151976687/cf7d009e/3-column_footing.html

الدرس الرابع :silo foundation +steel column

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/152093646/8ac67a02/4-silo_foundation_steel_column.html

الدرس الخامس : SILOS+BEAMS

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/152093787/50b66faf/5-SILOSBEAMS.html

الدرس السادس :SILO BRACING

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/152093653/e3b7bfcc/6-SILO_BRACING.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط ميديافير من رفع المهندسة هالة النجار

الدرس الاول : introduction

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?jdnzyyjnejm

الدرس الثاني : grid views

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?nljyywi1mzj

الدرس الثالت : column footing

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?jqnmyd1yz2j

الدرس الرابع :silo foundation +steel column

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kqwmdn2gnoq

الدرس الخامس : SILOS+BEAMS

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?eqnjuymntvm

الدرس السادس :SILO BRACING

رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/?2hodqmtkymz

وسوف اخصص هذا الجزء من المنتدي لاستكمال باقي الدورة 
ارجو المتابعة من المشرفين والاعضاء


اسالكم صالح الدعاء


مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 نوفمبر 2009)

والله يا بشمهندس تعجز كلمات الشكر عما تقدمه لزملائك من فائدة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
ووفقك الله فى الدنيا والآخرة
تم التثبيت مؤقتا لا ستفادة الجميع وتسهيل وضع الجديد من الروابط فى الموضوع


----------



## م مصطفى حبيب (14 نوفمبر 2009)

روابط تحميل البرنامج هديه مني للجميع واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة

http://rapidshare.com/files/293794539/TS_SP2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293794220/TS_SP2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293792293/TS_SP2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293793798/TS_SP2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293788922/TS_SP2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293793627/TS_SP2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293792353/TS_SP2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293794379/TS_SP2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293793540/TS_SP2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293795499/TS_SP2.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293792110/TS_SP2.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/293790765/TS_SP2.part12.rar


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس الرابع :silo foundation +steel column​ 


رابط التحميل​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/152093646/8ac67a02/4-silo_foundation_steel_column.html​ 





الدرس الخامس : SILOS+BEAMS​ 


رابط التحميل​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/152093787/50b66faf/5-SILOSBEAMS.html​ 



الدرس السادس :SILO BRACING​ 


رابط التحميل​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/152093653/e3b7bfcc/6-SILO_BRACING.html​ 


اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 


مهندس/أيمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## هاله النجار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد اان مش عارفه اشكر حضرتك ازاى
انا كنت محتجاه جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير
وجارى رفع الروابط على الميديافير
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## هاله النجار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس الاول : introduction



رابط التحميل



http://www.mediafire.com/?jdnzyyjnejmhttp://www.4shared.com/file/151976681/261ea5ab/1-introduction.html​


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

_*السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي العزيز على المواصله الدئوبه على اضافه كل ما هو مفيد لاخوانك بارك الله بك .......

ولي طلب اذا امكن روابط شغاله للبرنامج اذا امكن وبارك الله بك


مع تحياتي*_


----------



## هاله النجار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس الثاني : grid views



رابط التحميل



http://www.mediafire.com/?nljyywi1mzj​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 نوفمبر 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الرابع :silo foundation +steel column​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الاول : Introduction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الثاني : Grid views
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> _*السلام عليكم*_
> 
> _*اشكرك اخي العزيز على المواصله الدئوبه على اضافه كل ما هو مفيد لاخوانك بارك الله بك .......*_
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

البرنامج كامل مع الكراك من اول التحديث sr1 وحتى sr4 بروابط ميديافير حيث ان الروابط التى كنت حضرتك تذكر انها لا تعمل تم رفعها مرة اخرى بعد ذلك والروابط جميعها تعمل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139188.html

ويوجد التحديث sr5 للاصدار 15 والاصدار 16 للبرنامج من مواضيع المهندس زعيم الاسكندرية بالملتقى ايضا


----------



## هاله النجار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس الثالت : column footing​ 

رابط التحميل​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/?jqnmyd1yz2j​ 

الدرس الرابع :silo foundation +steel column​ 

رابط التحميل​ 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kqwmdn2gnoq​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الثالت : Column footing​
> 
> 
> رابط التحميل​
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## هاله النجار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس الخامس : SILOS+BEAMS​ 

رابط التحميل​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?eqnjuymntvm​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هاله النجار قال:


> الدرس الخامس : Silos+beams​
> 
> 
> رابط التحميل​
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هاله النجار (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الدرس السادس :SILO BRACING​ 

رابط التحميل​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2hodqmtkymz​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2009)

هاله النجار;1354393 قال:


> الدرس السادس :silo bracing​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة 
جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير وغفر ذنبك , امين رب العالمين


----------



## دوهدا (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## samsom43 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## محمد 977 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي*

مشكوووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي 
مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب


----------



## إسلام علي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحة أنت رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود المميز جدااااااا وهذه هى عادتك دائما
وشكرا للمهندسه هاله النجار على المجهود وجزاها الله كل خير
تقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*


















I AM PROUD FROM BEING EGYPTION*​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك يا بشمهندس على هذه الدورة المتكاملة .. وشكر خاص للمهندسة هالة النجار التي قامت برفع الدروس على موقع الميديا فاير لان موقع الفور شيرد محجوب عندنا وللتحميل من هذا الموقع احتاج الى برامج فك الحجب والتي غالبا لا تعمل فيا ريت كل الدروس ترفع على الميديا فاير .


----------



## المتحدث الحر (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر واجب لكل من ادلى بدلوه واجتهد لتوصيل العلم
وجعله الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*

















I AM PROUD FROM BEING EGYPTION​*


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن علي كل ما تقدمه لنا من مواضيع رائعه
وكل الشكر للمهندسه هاله علي اعاده الرفع


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن فعلا دروس غاية في الروعة ...............
وفي انتظار شرح برنامج revit structure لانة حضرتك قمت بشرح جميع برامج الهندسة المدنية 
ما عدا الرفت 
وشكرا لك وكان الله في عونك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن فعلا دروس غاية في الروعة ...............
وفي انتظار شرح برنامج revit structure لانة حضرتك قمت بشرح جميع برامج الهندسة المدنية 
ما عدا الرفت 
وشكرا لك وكان الله في عونك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن فعلا دروس غاية في الروعة ...............
> وفي انتظار شرح برنامج revit structure لانة حضرتك قمت بشرح جميع برامج الهندسة المدنية
> ما عدا الرفت
> وشكرا لك وكان الله في عونك


 


مشكور علي الردود الجميلة والمسألة مسألة وقت ليس اكثر والله يعيننا علي تلبية المطلوب

كل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## Akmal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكل من شارك فى إثراء هذه المجموعة سواء بالشرح أو بالرفع على السريفرات


----------



## نبيه زهوة (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أسأل الله الكريم أن يبارك لك في عمرك ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

أرجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي : 

مثبــت: موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​*​


----------



## khlosi (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا احب ان اشكرك على مواضيعك الممتازه ولا انسى ان اشكر الاخت هاله النجار ايضاَ
لقد قمت بعمل اكثر من رائع ولكن عندى طلب ياريت اجده عندك لانك اهل لذلك
لقد اخذت دوره فى البرنامج بمدينه الانتاج الاعلامى بدبى على برنامج tekla structures 7.1.
عام 2002 واعمل عليه حتى الان ولكن هناك مشكله بطريقه التعامل مع اللوح التفصيليه منذ ذلك الوقت وحتى الان ارجو منك وكلى رجاء ان ترى لنا حل لهذا الموضوع وترفع لنا شرح تفصيلى
اسف على الاطاله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 ديسمبر 2009)

فينك يا مهندس ايمن
يارب تكون بخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم علي الردود الجميلة واسف علي التاخير نظرا لظروف رغما عني


----------



## life for rent (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا يا جامعة هى الدورة دى تخص المنشأت الخرسانية ولا المعدنية
خصوصا ان البرنامج مشهور اووى فى منشأت ال steel????
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## life for rent (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو من حضرتك رسم منشأت خرسانية تحتوى على ال arch-inclined slab-stairs-


----------



## الصحناوى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن ياريت تضع البرنامج على اى رابط اخر غير الرابيد شير لانه لايعمل فى الامارات


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*وفقك الله لكل خير*

الله يجزاك خيرا على هذه الشروحات الررررررررررررررررررررائعة
وللعلم انا أقوم بمتابعة مستجدات شروحاتك وأقوم بتنزيلها وحفظها اولا بأول لجميع البرامج حتى التي لم اتعامل معها وأبحث عن مشاركاتك بالإسم لأن شروحاتك ثروة وأنا مستيقن تماما بأنني سأستفيد منها حتى لو لم أتابعها الآن
وسأنشرها وأرسلها لزملائي وقد أكون قصرت في حقك كثيرا في الردود ولكن يكفيك اجرك عند الله
واصل إبداعاتك وفقك الله لكل خير
أخوك
م.عبدالرحمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> الله يجزاك خيرا على هذه الشروحات الررررررررررررررررررررائعة
> وللعلم انا أقوم بمتابعة مستجدات شروحاتك وأقوم بتنزيلها وحفظها اولا بأول لجميع البرامج حتى التي لم اتعامل معها وأبحث عن مشاركاتك بالإسم لأن شروحاتك ثروة وأنا مستيقن تماما بأنني سأستفيد منها حتى لو لم أتابعها الآن
> وسأنشرها وأرسلها لزملائي وقد أكون قصرت في حقك كثيرا في الردود ولكن يكفيك اجرك عند الله
> واصل إبداعاتك وفقك الله لكل خير
> ...


 
والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل *​ 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html*​ 




​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## م محمود صبري (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي ما قدمت من جهد ونحتسب لك الأجر والثواب عند الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

*مشكور علي الاهتمام جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## motts (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ، أسال الله ان يرزقك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا وجسدا على البلاء صابرا
التوقيع:- مهندس مصطفى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

motts قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ، أسال الله ان يرزقك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا وجسدا على البلاء صابرا
> التوقيع:- مهندس مصطفى


 

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

*اسالكم الدعاء لوالدتي بالشفاء*​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (28 يناير 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
اللهم رب الناس أذهب عن والدة مهندسنا القدير أيمن قنديل الباس واشفها انت الشافي شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي والدتك
> اللهم رب الناس أذهب عن والدة مهندسنا القدير أيمن قنديل الباس واشفها انت الشافي شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


 

جزاك الله خيرا

سوف ارفع دورة تصميم ببرنامج التتكلا في الاستيل قريبا جدا


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nailnabil (19 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت طريقة الكراك من فضلكك اخى الكريم بسرعة
وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## eng_mahmoud2020 (20 مارس 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس تعجز كلمات الشكر عما تقدمه لزملائك من فائدة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
ووفقك الله فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## سرمد ناظم (21 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر للاستاذ ايمن قنديل على المحاضرات الرائعة والقيمة وانا بعد اذن الاستاذ الكريم في انتظار تكملة الدورة الاحترافية لبرنامج تكلا حيث وصلت الى الدرس السادس :silo bracing

وكان هنالك توقف فنرجو من الاستاذ الغالي تكملة هذه الدورة وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير وشكرا


----------



## h-z (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع بجد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ELHO (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم لهذه الشرحات المميزة
هل بالإمكان شرح لكيفية التسليح للمنشآت الخرسنية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أبريل 2010)

ELHO قال:


> السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم لهذه الشرحات المميزة
> هل بالإمكان شرح لكيفية التسليح للمنشآت الخرسنية



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ستجد شروحات فيديو لاستخدام لبرنامج فى المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة على هذا الرابط

TEKLA Structures Cast In-Place Basic Training Tutorials ‏(




1 2 3 4)


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للشرح وجاري التحميل ونرجو المزيد


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (24 أغسطس 2010)

good


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ايمن وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..........


----------



## m m a (15 سبتمبر 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس تعجز كلمات الشكر عما تقدمه لزملائك من فائدة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
ووفقك الله فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## m m a (15 سبتمبر 2010)

روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج


الدرس الاول


http://www.4shared.com/file/112284048/c6954f/Basic_Lesson_1_creating_new_model_modifying_grid.h tml


الدرس الثاني


http://www.4shared.com/file/112284853/801c2c3e/Basic_lesson_2_create_grid_views.html


الدرس الثالث


http://www.4shared.com/file/112281613/d9303402/Basic_lesson_3_input_column___beam.html


الدرس الرابع


http://www.4shared.com/file/112288794/f3470e14/Basic_lesson_4_connections.html


الدرس الخامس


http://www.4shared.com/file/112488208/fba1d880/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_1_of_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112489667/82f1ad2e/Basic_lesson_5_Baseplate_Part_2_of_2.html


الدرس السادس


http://www.4shared.com/file/113610844/b8f73458/Basic_lesson_6_Explode_Connection___Clash_Check.ht ml


الدرس السابع


http://www.4shared.com/file/113614555/5151318b/Basic_lesson_7_Number_Setup___Assembly_Drawing_par t_1.html


الدرس الثامن


http://www.4shared.com/file/113614565/7a7c6248/Basic_lesson_8_Numbering_Second_Time.html


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## حمدي شققي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اسالكم صالح الدعاء


 جزاك الله يابشمهندس خير الجزاء ونرجو من الله ان يشفي والدتك شفاء لا يغادر سقم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حمدي شققي قال:


> جزاك الله يابشمهندس خير الجزاء ونرجو من الله ان يشفي والدتك شفاء لا يغادر سقم


 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 أكتوبر 2010)

m m a قال:


> روابط جديدة وحصرية لدروس اضافية لتعليم البرنامج
> 
> 
> الدرس الاول
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## joonsang (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااا وجزاكم الله كل خير بس ياحماعه ممكن روابط شغاله للبرنامج عشان كله ما ابتدي احمل البرنامج يقولي الفايل اتمسح


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا للاستاذ ايمن قنديل ارجو من السادة المشرفين اعادة رفع الدروس من قبل العضو (m m a) على الميديافاير حتى نتمكن من تحميلها في اوقات متفرقة و شكرا جزيلا للجميع ووفق الله الاستاذ ايمن قنديل وجزاه و والديه الف خير و لا ننسى بالشكر و الذكر العضو (m m a) على الدروس الاساسية التي رفعها


----------



## mada_wow (4 فبراير 2011)

*سؤال هاااااااااااااااااااام*

كيفية اظهار tekla animator tool bar رجاء الى اى احد يعمل فى tekla هذا الموضوع هام جداااا بالنسبة لاخوكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr osheiba (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يابشمهندس


----------



## جلال طاهر (17 فبراير 2011)

الف الف شكر يا مهندس يا رائع انت ايمن


----------



## civil mo7amed (28 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (8 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة انت اكثر من رائع م/ ايمن 
ربنا يجزيك خير ياأخي 
أخوك - م/ أحمد رمضان​


----------



## ENG/BELAL ALSUBARI (10 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## malqasim (5 فبراير 2012)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات 
وبارك الله فيك 

محمد القاسم


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sultan_nlp (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rababali (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا كثيرااااااااااااااااااا
ولكن هل يوجد تكملة للشرح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dabozz Dillinger (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة ​


----------



## eng_youness2000 (16 أبريل 2013)

سلام عليكم اخى الكريم مهندس ايمن برجاء وضع رابط للبرنامج شغال وكامل بالكراك لان الروابط لاتعمل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (1 مارس 2016)

*السلام عليكم --نريد تكملة دروس سلسلة شرح تيكلا15 للمهندس ايمن قنديل*

السلام عليكم --نريد تكملة دروس سلسلة شرح تيكلا15 للمهندس ايمن قنديلوجزاكم الله خير


----------



## طبويوسف (1 مارس 2016)

مشكور أخي جزاك الله كل خير وحفظك وأهلك من كل سوء


----------



## طبويوسف (1 مارس 2016)

مشكور أخي جزاك الله كل خير وحفظك وأهلك من كل سوء


----------

